# Stress marks in Italian (or any) dictionary



## Hockey13

Hey, guys. I was reading a post before and I was wondering why we don't have stress marks in the Italian-English dictionary to help learners pronounce the words properly. Is this something that is possible? Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Nunty

Hockey13 said:


> Hey, guys. I was reading a post before and I was wondering why we don't have stress marks in the Italian-English dictionary to help learners pronounce the words properly. Is this something that is possible? Thanks, fellas.


Hi Hockey, I'm not a "fella", but I like practicing my hard-won WRF search skills. While doing that, I found this thread, which seems to relate to your question. 


PS I seem to remember someone saying something about the URLs for threads found by searching not lasting too long, so I hope it's still there when you click.


----------



## Hockey13

Nun-Translator said:


> Hi Hockey, I'm not a "fella", but I like practicing my hard-won WRF search skills. While doing that, I found this thread, which seems to relate to your question.
> 
> 
> PS I seem to remember someone saying something about the URLs for threads found by searching not lasting too long, so I hope it's still there when you click.


 
You're a fella in the way I use it...a friend.  

Thanks for the link, Nun. I suppose my searches were doomed from the start due to my poor searching abilities...oh well. I'm doomed never to become a moderator... 

On that note, thou canst humbly drop an elbow on mine thread, oh moderator.


----------



## Jana337

Nun-Translator said:


> Hi Hockey, I'm not a "fella", but I like practicing my hard-won WRF search skills. While doing that, I found this thread, which seems to relate to your question.
> 
> PS I seem to remember someone saying something about the URLs for threads found by searching not lasting too long, so I hope it's still there when you click.


Hi Sister, 

Good news: Links expire if and only if they contain "searchid". They are typically links to lists of threads and posts (new posts, posts by a certain forero, threads by a certain forera, anything generated by the search page and so on). Links to specific threads never expire.

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Thanks, Jana.

(Though I was looking forward to _searching_ for that info...  )


----------



## Jana337

Nun-Translator said:


> Thanks, Jana.
> 
> (Though I was looking forward to _searching_ for that info...  )


I didn't say you weren't allowed. I expect you to present the result of your research.


----------



## GavinW

Hockey13 said:


> Hey, guys. I was reading a post before and I was wondering why we don't have stress marks in the Italian-English dictionary to help learners pronounce the words properly. Is this something that is possible? Thanks, fellas.


 
I don't believe anyone has yet referred to the "New" audio feature alongside Italian words when one interrogates WR's own Italian-English dictionary (I haven't yet discovered if all headwords have this audio feature, or only a select few). This is surely a useful tool which provides more direct and unambiguous information regarding pronunciation.


----------



## Hockey13

GavinW said:


> I don't believe anyone has yet referred to the "New" audio feature alongside Italian words when one interrogates WR's own Italian-English dictionary (I haven't yet discovered if all headwords have this audio feature, or only a select few). This is surely a useful tool which provides more direct and unambiguous information regarding pronunciation.


 
It is not universal, unfortunately.


----------

